# Hot Fix Registration Mark



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I bought some hot fix registration marks and just put one on a design.
They are very small but I think they will be a lot easier to use than trying to make the "R" in rhinestones.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

That is so cool! Where did you get them?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

irish said:


> That is so cool! Where did you get them?


I should have given that information in my original post.

Dazzling Designs


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I should have given that information in my original post.
> 
> Dazzling Designs


Where on their site did you find these? I can't seem to locate.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

vgary said:


> Where on their site did you find these? I can't seem to locate.


I believe these are the ones she's referring to:

® Registered Symbol Hotfix Nailheads


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MX1CAN said:


> I believe these are the ones she's referring to:
> 
> ® Registered Symbol Hotfix Nailheads


Yes, that is it.
They don't make it easy to find these on their website.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

OK - Now, the question. When can you use the "R" mark? After you have made an application for a Trademark? Or anytime you have an original design? Or just when you do a custom design for a company with a registered trademark, which I'm sure you could use it then. I'm just a little confused on when and where to apply the "R" and under which circumstances.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

vgary said:


> OK - Now, the question. When can you use the "R" mark? After you have made an application for a Trademark? Or anytime you have an original design? Or just when you do a custom design for a company with a registered trademark, which I'm sure you could use it then. I'm just a little confused on when and where to apply the "R" and under which circumstances.


Earlier this year when I decorated shirts for my customer with the logo that is in the picture, the customer and I agreed that we would leave the "R" mark off because it would be too small to do in rhinestones and they didn't want it embroidered. 
Now, when doing the logo in rhinestones I don't have to leave off the "R".


----------

